# Looking for a novel I've read which I do not own anymore



## Dullie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm "the new guy"....

Now straight to business: I've been looking for this novel quite a while now, used every TAG I could think of and trust me I've even dreamed of this damn book because I was thinking SOOOO hard about the plot and what else I could think of. Which by the way surprises me as among the books I've read in the W40K genre there weren't that many encounters between a daemon prince and a carnifex.

Well here goes my description of what the plot must have been like. It's going to be hard as I've been reading too much of it all and might put in a few things that did not actually occurr in the book, but I hope someone will recognize it. 

The whole start is about how a hive city lies under siege by nids but there are some strange "pylons" making the city itself inpenetratable.
a imperial armada arrives to save the city + planet along with them an unknown amount of Drop troops, which I figure must've been elysian drop squads. The plot follows one of these squads as they make their way into the city along with a vast quantity of armoured divisions. I don't even think I'm exaggerating here, i remember getting goosebumps when reading the description of the army.....back to topic: There's an astartes force made up of several chapters timed to hit the North or West Part of the city where supposedly chaos troops are dug in for some reason. These are as far as I remember World eaters. They somehow manage manipulate the pylons defending the city so they attack loyalists instead of nids and chaos forces. Most of the imperial forces (!!!) are annhialated and one doesn't hear from them until pretty much the final showdown. Some armoured regiments seem to have made it into the city nonetheless and it's those tracks the drop squad follows, making their way into the city, when the Tyranids take it and swarm everything. 

Now to the part I'm most confused about: The mentioned daemon prince (might be one of Khorne's) is the target of an inquisitor that arrives on the planet with a weirdly made-up squad. Did not make too much sense those guys/girls/machines he was travelling with, it all somehow slipped my mind. But well he fights the daemon prince (that has wings by the way and his sword seems to be very very special as I recall)

One of the Elysian's squad's members by the way is the son of a former vindicare assassin and carries around his father's exitus rifle. In the final showdown: In a stadium or Arena in the midst of the city chaos forces are dug in heavily and are summoning something vast. My god how could I forget... might even be a chaos god, something vast that not even masses of tanks and even some baneblade-mods were able to stop but the mentioned inqusitor hands the mentioned son of the vindic. ass. this *uber special bullet*. He takes down this gigantic massive bulky half god, god, daemon something and end of story.


It all sounds really strange I know and it might sound really worn out or boring or I might seem to describe it so, but that's just because I've been "digesting" all this for months and months until I finally decided to do every damn thing I can to find this book and start posting in forums.


So if anyone can help me, it would be greatly appreciated.
Also this book is worth reading, actually it's the best I've read so far in this genre. Hell of a read.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

How long ago did you read this? BlackLibrary.com has all their books listed, I think, and you might be able to do a process of elimination based on that.


----------



## Dullie (Jul 18, 2012)

mustve been a year now. 
Can't reach out to the guy that had the ebook originally because well we don't talk anymore. 

I'll get straight to it then! thx!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have never heard of a plot like that but it sounds insane and awesome. But no I do not recognize it at all.


LotN


----------



## Dullie (Jul 18, 2012)

UUUUUGH!
I'm through the black library now. Either it's not on there or it's part of a bundle which of course is hard to find out as I can't read the plot anywhere.


hmm further Info I can think of: 
Before reaching the stadium the squad finds a trapped dreadnought in his drop-pod. 
He's part of one of the "fist" chapters. don't know if iron or crimson or Imperial though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dullie said:


> UUUUUGH!
> I'm through the black library now. Either it's not on there or it's part of a bundle which of course is hard to find out as I can't read the plot anywhere.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't quit reading the Black Library over one novel whose name you can't remember.

Have you considered sending in an email asking about this novel? If anyone will know it it'll be the staff.


LotN


----------



## Dullie (Jul 18, 2012)

OK...deep breath.....
CAPS LOCK MODE ON


IIIIIIIIIIII FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUNNDDDDDDDD IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Ok how do I put this... it was on my harddrive....all along...
for all this time...
The document's name is empreror's finest, a ciaphas novel I dislike.... why would I look there?
It's the same name!
The Emperor's Finest by Robert Allen
If you want to try it out go to: 
http://www.incunabulum.co.uk
40k -> Chronica Imperialis -> 7th from the top.

Thank you so much, I don't exactly know why it helped to post here but well I found it. so I'm greatful. Ok I'm off. need to read.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Fan fiction! That explains it all.


----------



## Dullie (Jul 18, 2012)

if you give it a try you will love it, i will never doubt fan fiction again.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dullie said:


> if you give it a try you will love it, i will never doubt fan fiction again.


Its how Sarah Cawkwell got started writing for BL. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, Robert Allen (alias Revenant) wrote _The Emperor's Finest_, and _The Rise of the Tau_ besides. Really, though, if you're going to go to the Incunabulum website, you should probably read all the stories there--the Chronica Imperialis has a goodly number of good stories (in particular: _The Scour, The Body, In Gloria Immutatens_)... but the "my stories" link, with Sholto's own work, is the absolute finest fanfiction I have ever read, and trust me, I've made something of a study of 40k fanfiction over the past seven or so years. _Matroyshka, Killing Time_--these stories are better than many actual published BL works.


----------

